# Directions to M-wave



## stay cyco (Sep 20, 2005)

I am almost at the point of giving detailed directions with a map to the M-wave. 

I would rather boat with a bunch of cool people in the eddy stoked to be there, rather then a few f**kers with an attitude about the place. 

So give a good reason not to and I wont but I would prefer to keep a Colorado boating community then this B.S.

What else is mountainbuzz for? I know it shouldnt be about talking sh** 

Cheers
Stay Cyco


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

fourteen east on county 12
turn right on the one-lane gravel road
you can park in the yard
beware of the dog
wipe your feet off
knock three times
and bring ur billfold


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't know where it is...I just started the thread so that for the few sweet seconds between the time they saw the thread and read the "psych" the secret m-wave guys would shit they're pants. At this point, if I did know I'd probably buy some billboard space on I-70 and 50 and post the directions there.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

bastard--why would you want to do that? jealous of those who paddle it? i am not saying you are--i just dont understand why people keep bringing this up knowing that the more attention it gets, the more likely it is to get shut down. it is close to this as it is. if you are in the know--go paddle it and be quiet and respectful so it will last. otherwise wait patiently until someone takes you. i don't understand why folks are bitter about this situation and want to ruin it for others. if some guys have a limited access discgolf course or bmx track that is in limbo access wise--i would be happy to help them maintain their scene, even if it means i can't go that often or at all. thanks for listening


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I dont think BSOE or anyone else is jealous, just tired of people posting about it and then telling people not to come there. He was making a joke at a very tired issue and btw when you posted, this post jumped back to the top of the list and I continued the trend.


----------



## dsteaves (Apr 8, 2005)

The situation there is fu*ked up; the farmers don't like it when there's a bunch of cars lined up, with music blarring, and little punks talking sh$t to them. Let's keep it on the DL, so we can still play there in the future.


----------



## mankster (Jul 6, 2005)

try google earth. Look around for it. It is not that hard


----------



## u r dicks (Sep 21, 2005)

*Didn't know boaters could be such assholes*

What a bunch of pricks. Anyway since you are in the know I hope you have a great time playing with yourself and I can't wait for you to lose your spot. If you ever make your way out to my parts I'll be sure to give you the worst info possible and will steer you away from as much good water as I possibly can. You suck. I'm going to post a link on a few other discussion boards to here just to get the word out faster.


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

mankster,
You weren't kiddin' around on that google earth thing...  

.... provided I have half a clue what I'm supposed to be looking for! (yeah, I'm 1200 miles away, but after all the chatter-- curiosity finally got the best of me....)


----------



## Bradley (Sep 21, 2005)

Whether you are a freestyler or not you are going to love the "M" Wave. "M" is for Montrose. Outside of a Montrose, Colorado a manmade drainage ends abruptly in a pool. The sudden halt of gradient creates the perfect steep wave. Kayakers slide in off of a 8 foot high bridge above the wave for the ride of their lives. Hopping and spinning has never been so exciting.

From google


----------



## cma (Dec 19, 2003)

It's ok, let them have the Mwave, it's all the western slope has got.. Besides I heard they use that ditch to flush the sludge out of all the sheep pens..


----------



## cemartin (Oct 11, 2003)

I'm disapointed at how selfish and arrogent some people in the Colorado boating community have become. It's just a wave. Get over it! If people want to come out and surf it, they'll pay the gas to get there. After all, I don't think Montrose is exactly the biggest boating town in the state. I'd be surprized if there are more than 20 people in the town that would want to surf it. Anyone who will crowd "your" wave will most likely have to drive a great distance to get there. Someone posted a while back that if your not sponcered, you don't belong there. I'd have to say that you should get a life. There are other things such as work that you might consider doing and quit worrying about the fricken wave.
Curtis


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

No, no...you don't have to be sponsored...you just need to "wait patiently until someone brings you". Eventually, "if you are supposed to be there, someone you know will show you the way". You also have to be willing to play "ookie cookie" afterwards..as is the custom. Sorry, I'm drunk.


----------



## LoopDog (Apr 13, 2004)

You need to be sponsored and have a mimimum of eight stickers on your helmet to be there. I have no idea where it is, and I don't care. Union Chutes is running 25 cfs, sick play!


----------

